# Rig 2.0



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

booooooooot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The parts are:
> 
> EK Supreme HF Rev 3.0 Full Nickel CPU waterblock
> EK Coolstream XT 360 Radiator
> ...



OMG...a full-fleged water reservoir...


What is Rig 2.0???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

Umm my second rig lol.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

^^Hmmm r u into legacy system


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

nah
 im an extreme gamer as by name and i like to build new stuff and make them squeal.


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice. Could you please tell us how you procured the WC kit+supporting hardware..?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

ekwaterblocks.com

Ship via DHL.this is only one of the manufacturers.

But if you want from other companies then you have no choice but UPS/FedEx which are expensive.

Some places you can buy from are performance-pcs,sidewinder computers.

Remember,google is your friend


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

But y r u gettin i7 960 over i7 2600K?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

because the Maximus IV Extreme is unavailable/so is Gigabyte UD7 and the 2600k is unavailalbe only standard is available.

not to mention the b3 stepping models will take time to come here,as they have only recently appeared in other markets.

In future the bandwidth advantage will count.I plan to run this setup for a long time without any change.3 years later i might change GPU.depends on whether most games are DX9 crapsole ports or not.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> because the Maximus IV Extreme is unavailable/so is Gigabyte UD7 and the 2600k is unavailalbe only standard is available.
> 
> not to mention the b3 stepping models will take time to come here,as they have only recently appeared in other markets.



Gigabyte P67 UD7 is avail... 
One of our forum member *lordirecto* has bought it n posted the pics _Here_


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

not in kolkata mate.its not the b3 revision also.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Its B3 rev...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

hell my bad...but my statement still holds true about i7 2600k.its hard to find.

mobos too.especially in kolkata.

An update- my goods except GPU should arrive tomorrow.the GPUs are coming as a special order,so they will take a few more days


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2011)

@Extreme Gamer- Wow, lovely purchase. and Yes i7 2600K isn't available in Kolkata, forget about Mobo when the Proccy isn't even available. Besides i7 960 is one hell of a CPU, don't know why everyone is suggesting i7 2600K and else while the performance difference is minimal.
Anyway, Congrats on your purchase. Each and every product is great.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> ekwaterblocks.com
> 
> Ship via DHL.this is only one of the manufacturers.
> 
> ...



Thanx for this update, I myself looking for Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima Cooling Kit for my rig (as in siggy).... can u tell me the payment procedure and the time it took for the product to reach u..??

Also, is there any difficulty faced wen they (The company) tried to Courier it to u in India..?? i mean any niggles or hesitations or complaints..?? (by the Original Company or the Courier company) for that matter..??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Besides i7 960 is one hell of a CPU, don't know why everyone is suggesting i7 2600K and else while the performance difference is minimal.



Intel Core i7 2600k = World's fastest CPU


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok go on ranting about the 2600k...but in another place.We have already stated that its not available in CCU.

BTW the i7 960 gives performance similar to the 2500k,and OC'ing brings performance close to the 2600k stock. In real world application,the difference is not noticable anyway coz its so fast.
Also,the 2600k is NOT the fastest processor in the planet.Its the fastest CONSUMER QUAD CORE processor in the planet.
The fastest CONSUMER processor in the planet is the core i7 990x.The fastest Processor is probably a 10 core LGA 1567 Xeon monster.

Unfortunately ashu,I ordered from EK (manufacturer is in Slovenia) while Swiftech is in the US.
If you can accept the huge shipping costs from US to India (always use UPS/Fedex/DHL Express etc private companies,*never* use USPS).
DHL is cheap but you will have a hard time getting it in US shops.

As soon as your shipment ships,keep in contact with the shipping company and find out who is handling/in charge of your shipment.

He will give you the details and if required tell you his requirements to clear the shipment from customs.Personally,I had to give a technical writeup of the parts in my shipment to get it cleared from customs.

I dont know about payment process but most sites require paypal(EK doesnt).

Also dont get that outdated kit(or any other kit for that matter).Get parts separately for a true WC system.Avoid Swiftech because they have outdated products.Look at XSPC/Koolance/EK/HW Labs/Danger Den/Bitspower for cooling.

Don't get me wrong.Swiftech had great parts for its time,but now they are very outdated.

If you have not WCed before(and no, corsair or cooler master dont count),I suggest you research for at least 3 months,decide on a good roomy cabinet and then buy.

Also,Manju if you are so interested in pushing me to get SB,send me over a Maximus IV Extreme B3 and i7 2600k as gift for free.
I also ont like SB for the fact that Bclk Overclocking is linked to every other part of your system.Wait for X68(sandy bridge socket 1356)everyone or X79(ivy bridge probably socket 2011).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Ok go on ranting about the 2600k...but in another place.We have already stated that its not available in CCU.
> 
> BTW the i7 960 gives performance similar to the 2500k,and OC'ing brings performance close to the 2600k stock. In real world application,the difference is not noticable anyway coz its so fast.
> Also,the 2600k is NOT the fastest processor in the planet.Its the fastest CONSUMER QUAD CORE processor in the planet.
> The fastest CONSUMER processor in the planet is the core i7 990x.The fastest Processor is probably a 10 core LGA 1567 Xeon monster.



Agreed...  



> Unfortunately ashu,I ordered from EK (manufacturer is in Slovenia) while Swiftech is in the US.
> If you can accept the huge shipping costs from US to India (always use UPS/Fedex/DHL Express etc private companies,*never* use USPS).
> DHL is cheap but you will have a hard time getting it in US shops.
> 
> ...



Yup, I found the XSPC/Koolance products to be far more superior to be really honest, yup u hv the right concerns and the right info , i too was having doubts abt swiftech products... coz its been a long long time they updated their arsenal of products and in this gap of time other gr8 companies hv come up.. 

Here Ijust  (and will never ever) be able to get complete WaterCooling kits..  thats real bad ...

Hey Buddy,,  how much did that complete waterCooling kit from EK costed u + Shipping costs + any other extra costs/customs costs + duration (in days) for the product to reach u), plz do mention.. 

Check up PM 



> Also,Manju if you are so interested in pushing me to get SB,send me over a Maximus IV Extreme B3 and i7 2600k as gift for free.
> I also ont like SB for the fact that Bclk Overclocking is linked to every other part of your system.Wait for X68(sandy bridge socket 1356)everyone or X79(ivy bridge probably socket 2011).


ok both of u relax guys...  lets NOT fight over it and let everyone be satisfied as per his/her own choice of products... 
---------------------

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ok both of u relax guys...  lets NOT fight over it and let everyone be satisfied as per his/her own choice of products...



This s not a fight rather a debate to say.... 

The i7 960 is a quadcore with hyperthreading - meaning it can process eight logical threads simultaneously.

This would help a lot if you're doing video editing (or with any heavily-threaded applications), but otherwise does nothing.

The 900 series also uses triple-channel memory (for Socket 1366) so you have to buy three sticks of RAM to fully unleash its performance. 

The i5 2500k and i7 2600k are both quadcore, but the i5 does not have hyperthreading. Again, this only makes a difference for heavily-threaded programs.

If your computer is for gaming, you'll never notice a difference. Also, the ones ending in K can be overclocked very easily (since the multiplier is unlocked).

The extra money you saved over buying an i7 960 can be used to get a faster graphics card and more RAM. 

If you're balls-to-the-wall for more video editing performance, get the i7 2600k. Otherwise, stick to the i5 2500k.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I know all that but i cant OC my ram on SB can I?*No*.
I like upping the bclk by some amount to OC other stuff(RAM).
Yes I know the 2600k is multiplier unlocked blah-blah-blah *but its not available here genius!*
And my specs clearly state I got the 12GB 2ghz dominator GT kit.

otherwise why would I spend ~1.7L-1.8L on a PC?Because I am a practical enthusiast cum hardcore gamer building a PC that can easily handle most games 3-5 years from now on respectable settings especially if the crapsole porting continues,especially with a 4-4.4Ghz OC.(read CRANK THAT S#!T UP!).

I dont want to debate any further with you.I am sorry if I will offend you with my next statements(to you):  Please, dont appreciate my system but *take your rant elsewhere!*

In the next post please *dont* talk about benefits of sandy bridge!I know a few people who have taken Sandy Bridge systems,and they agree that the i5 2500k is enough.Sure it does not have hyper-threading ,but i want fast general usage(heavy multitasking) and awesome gaming (the 900 series can still provide it).Sandy bridge being better does not make bloomfield bad.

The last paragraph in my previous post still applies 

Ashu, I spent ~400 USD+~65 USD + 3500 INR (cost+shipping+customs) on my shipment.Roughly 24000 INR.

Listen.If you can give me a budget(do it in PM) i will be happy to help you out.The swiftech apogee is still a great CPU waterblock.A good full kit can be gotten for below $400 IMHO.But you will have to pay extra for the shipping and duties 

Provided all parts are in stock fully(as per your requirement),they will ship within 3 days.Then depending on customs (keep regular contact with shipping company-once every day),you will get your goods within a week.DHL Express shipments are fully insured so dont worry 
Mine arrived intact and in excitement i ended up opening and making a mess of everything


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

I had asked Sidewinder Computer for their WC kit. Worked out to ~12K shipped to  India. The Apogee standard block.
Swiftech H20-220-APEX ULTIMA CPU Liquid Cooling Kit w/ Apogee XT

What actually happens once it reaches India. We need to go to the customs warehouse..?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2011)

no.customs will get confused.you will need to send a technical writeup(via email) to your shipping company(i hope its not USPS).they will forward the document to customs.

in that document write down your name,tracking number and the contents of the shipment.customs will only then clear the goods.you will be charged 15-20% customs duty and brokerage fees.

I sure hope you did not use USPS for shipping.i hear they drop the goods at customs.otherwise you will have to directly go to customs.you might recieve a letter if you dont,and that can take a long time.

Another update: I asked the shop if they could get me the lightning models instead of twin frozr II.lets see...

EDIT:looks like its not launched here 

Update: The mobo,CPU and PSU arrived.I am running m old 8800GT in it for now

PICS! PICS PICS!

mobo opened:
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image073.jpg

mobo overview:
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image074-1.jpg

setup:
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image075.jpg

installing windows:
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image077.jpg

3DMark Vantagge P-run
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Prun.png


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 26, 2011)

Another Update: since the lightnings wont be launched till may 2011,and the twin frozr II cards are hard to get,Ill be getting Palit 3GB editions in SLI :w00t:


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 27, 2011)

Some Pics

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image087.jpg

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image086.jpg

Apparently i got these CDs from nvidia.why?They were not even inside the palit boxes.

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image085.jpg

these cards have capability for 2x8 pin.why did palit leave them out??

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Image084.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2011)

I overclocked my processor:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1800147.png

What do you think guys?
BTW i have a couple of pics that need uploading.i have to make a few more tweaks and then I will post the lot of the remaining pictures in this thread.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2011)

Guys you must be wondering this thread was dead.

well it wasnt.

Camera Used: *usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/digital_cameras/powershot_sx30_is

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0185.jpg

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0186.jpg

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0188.jpg

we have power:

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0189.jpg

Flash on:

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0194.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0197.jpg

Flash off:

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0198.jpg

Top:

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0202.jpg

Distance shot:

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/IMG_0203.jpg


*Notes:

1)The room walls are pink sadly.(Parents decided the colour.)
2)Will take dark shots tonight and upload them tomorrow.
3)Im a bad photographer*


----------



## nginx (May 31, 2011)

1) Yes your wall color sucks.
2) Nice looking cabby.
3) Nice water cooling system.
4) Are Palit cards good?
5) I need to get one of those comfy chairs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2011)

1)i know. posted it.
2)TY
3)TY
4)Yes
5)Cost ~14k lol (got it at steelco with discount- its my Mausa's shop)


----------



## Mario (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also,the 2600k is NOT the fastest processor in the planet.Its the fastest CONSUMER QUAD CORE processor in the planet.
> The fastest CONSUMER processor in the planet is the core i7 990x.The fastest Processor is probably a 10 core LGA 1567 Xeon monster.



First ur setup is WOWEE 

But couldnt help commenting on the quoted - 

The fastest processor on the planet wont be a Xeon by a mile...

The 10 core 1567 Xeon u mentioned is probably the E7-8870 Westmere 32nm...a hyperthreaded core clock of 2.4 GHz with 30 mb cache...

The worlds fastest single CPU is widely acknowledged to be the IBM z196 - a mind-numbing 52000 mips @ 5.2 GHz...

Unfair comparison though, as the Z doesnt read x86 instructions!!

Too bad, we cant run Crysis Enthusiast 16AA or Metro '33 on it!!! hehehehe!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks!

and you might be right...I wasnt aware of that processor lol.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Mario said:


> Unfair comparison though, as the Z doesnt read x86 instructions!!


lol, I'd run Debian on both of them - Xeon and z196. This would make a fair comparison.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

really?

what about architecture?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

yea. those are different architectures, but Debian is available for every architecture out there unlike Windows. So, if Debian benchmarks on X is faster than Debian on Y, we can conclude X is faster than Y.*

* still a vague comparison.


----------



## Mario (Jun 1, 2011)

ico said:


> yea. those are different architectures, but Debian is available for every architecture out there unlike Windows. So, if Debian benchmarks on X is faster than Debian on Y, we can conclude X is faster than Y.*
> 
> * still a vague comparison.



Lol!! I know for a fact that the Z runs/can run  z/VSE, z/OS and z/VM (all IBM OSs as the names suggest)...

AFAIK, there is a Linux and Suse distro available for it... Not so sure Debian has a Z distro as well!! Anyways, if it cant run Crysis, it dont count    

@ico : love that sig of urs!! Fox Rox!! Period.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

ico: what if other software on X is *slower* than other software on Y?

then Y is faster than X lol?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

See, what you would be running is proper integer or floating point benchmarks on a common operating system across both the architectures. The one which comes on top has more raw performance.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

the common operating systems must also be on same architecture to be fair.

console ports manage to take up todays PC resources but they dont look very good.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Other softwares like? I mean, you can't run a x86 software on amd64 (backwards compatible with x86) and IA-64 (would require emulation) and then compare the performance.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

@Extreme Gamer

Your rig is Awesome man, I really liked the Water Cooling Setup in it (EK Rocks in WC)...
Hey but why don't you add a colour in the loop (Red will look great)...
I recently purchased a Corsair H70 coz I thought I couldn't procure Custom WC parts here in India but hats off to you for buying EK....Now I know If I ever need any help regarding custom WC then I know whom to contact...


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the common operating systems must also be on same architecture to be fair.
> 
> console ports manage to take up todays PC resources but they dont look very good.


See, Debian runs on most architectures properly. Not at all to be confused with console ports and games.

Architectures are usually compared in FLOPS.

Have a look at the number of platforms supported by Linux: Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Sid i dont want to stain and ruin the components.

If you want colour, use coloured tubes.Simple


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

^^
What about using Neon Coolants which are available ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

those are pre-mixed coolants.

basically dye+ water.
same result in 99.99% of cases.


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2011)

^*set up looks cool but the table is cramp-ward IMO*.

No space for Mouse Pad...

BTW your Cable Management inside the Cabinet is EPIC-worst. Spend some time dude.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Cables are small.The case is HUGE.

That is the reason for horrid cable management.

At least my temps are sub 70 in almost every game for CPU(linX peaks at 77C) and sub 80 for GPU.

i can max out at insane settings.So Im happy 

Also, I will get new table but none of the particle board tables fit my needs.i need to design my own table and get it made.Dad has agreed so i will do it in my spare time.


----------

